# Facebook Members - Harsens Island Duck Hunting



## ROBPALMER (Aug 1, 2007)

Please join Harsens Island Duck Hunting Group

Updates, info, zone info, pictures, videos.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

someone make a shiawassee facebook group


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sorry only got a myspace, too lazy to do another one.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

sthiede said:


> someone make a shiawassee facebook group


That's a Great idea! There is a rule in our hunting camp! If ya come up with a Great idea it's YOUR responsibility to make it HAPPEN! The Shiawassee Kid does enough making the waters of the Shiawassee Flats run red with the blood of ducks any more keyboarding may make him lose strenght in his trigger finger,


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

mwakely said:


> That's a Great idea! There is a rule in our hunting camp! If ya come up with a Great idea it's YOUR responsibility to make it HAPPEN! The Shiawassee Kid does enough making the waters of the Shiawassee Flats run red with the blood of ducks any more keyboarding may make him lose strenght in his trigger finger,


hope your ready for a great season mike, this is gonna be your year...i can feel it.


btw, if anyone wants to look me up on myspace i'll probably keep a hunt by hunt journal this year.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hope your ready for a great season mike, this is gonna be your year...i can feel it.
> 
> 
> btw, if anyone wants to look me up on myspace i'll probably keep a hunt by hunt journal this year.


 
I'm sure it will be updated daily with all zone info. Did you see how they planted South Prior this year?



I've never been to Harsen's. Is it worth the drive?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> ...I've never been to Harsen's. Is it worth the drive?


I hunted there for years, but quit back in the late 90's for several reasons. You're used to hunting Shiawassee River...Harsen's is EXTREMELY TIGHT units compared to shi. Night and day to what you have at the shi. Crowding and busting ducks coming in to others is a major problem there. Plus, it's nothing to have nearly 100 parties, and sometimes more, jockeying for about 20 good zones, so the competition is crazy there. But on the positive side, if you don't get a good draw, you run out on the lake because it's right there. So there are some good things. Not trying to discourage you or anyone else, but ya gotta know what you're getting into when you go.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Water_Hazard said:


> I'm sure it will be updated daily with all zone info. Did you see how they planted South Prior this year?
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been to Harsen's. Is it worth the drive?


I will be selling water_hazards previous day's zone and harvest numbers for $14.99/mo.


and no havent looked at S-prior in quite some time, i know they planted to the edges and spread the rows out to give more room. Last year it was sardines in there.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Harsens is the Absolute WORST HUNTING AREA ON THE PLANET!!!
Nothing but Coots, Lawn Darts, etc. Not worth the hassle.
I would scrapbook before I would hunt there.

Don't bother going


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

waxico said:


> Harsens is the Absolute WORST HUNTING AREA ON THE PLANET!!!
> Nothing but Coots, Lawn Darts, etc. Not worth the hassle.
> I would scrapbook before I would hunt there.
> 
> Don't bother going


yep, no sense even trying :evilsmile

Like I said, it's got it's positive points. But once you've hunted the Shi, and experienced the "roominess" there, you won't go back. Plus it helps that srsga is only 35 minutes from my house, and Harsen's is 2 hours now. Way back when, I could get to Harsen's in 30...provided the damn ferry was on time


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

just ducky said:


> yep, no sense even trying :evilsmile
> 
> Like I said, it's got it's positive points. But once you've hunted the Shi, and experienced the "roominess" there, you won't go back. Plus it helps that srsga is only 35 minutes from my house, and Harsen's is 2 hours now. Way back when, I could get to Harsen's in 30...provided the damn ferry was on time


I'm probably close to 2 hours from Harsens. Only an hour away from SRSGA. Never tried to take the trip to Harsens.

I did talk the wife into looking at a house for sale on 28 acres in St. Charles Tuesday. Almost have her talked into moving back. I'm guessing in 2 years it will be a 5 minute drive again.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Water_Hazard said:


> I'm probably close to 2 hours from Harsens. Only an hour away from SRSGA. Never tried to take the trip to Harsens.
> 
> I did talk the wife into looking at a house for sale on 28 acres in St. Charles Tuesday. Almost have her talked into moving back. I'm guessing in 2 years it will be a 5 minute drive again.


oh my....imagine your gas costs not surpassing your house payment during october.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Speaking of the differences b/w Harsen's and SRSGA...

I've hunted Harsen's quite a bit, it's about a half hour away. SRSGA sounds to be a pretty interesting place, but at the same time it's a little, okay a lot, more intimidating than say Harsen's or FP. Hunting SRSGA pretty much requires a small, under 14', boat w/ a winch correct? 

I'm sure it could be done other ways, but from listening to you guys talk, it seems like that would definitely be the preferred rig. We've got 5 boats, but it would appear nothing that would fit the bill. I'd like to give it a shot out there, but I'm not willing to make an ass out of myself by going with the wrong gear.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

GrizzlyBear said:


> Speaking of the differences b/w Harsen's and SRSGA...
> 
> I've hunted Harsen's quite a bit, it's about a half hour away. SRSGA sounds to be a pretty interesting place, but at the same time it's a little, okay a lot, more intimidating than say Harsen's or FP. Hunting SRSGA pretty much requires a small, under 14', boat w/ a winch correct?
> 
> I'm sure it could be done other ways, but from listening to you guys talk, it seems like that would definitely be the preferred rig. We've got 5 boats, but it would appear nothing that would fit the bill. I'd like to give it a shot out there, but I'm not willing to make an ass out of myself by going with the wrong gear.


I'm no SRSGA expert, but I will say this much...It is a tough place to learn unless you go with someone who knows the area because it's soooo big and spread out. Especially if you go back in the flooded woods...lots and lots of nothing but water, logs, loosestrife and cattails. And for god's sake, don't make your first trip out there on an AM draw, and pick the 30's and 40's. You'll regret that big time (right Sean?) If you don't know which lot to park at to best access a particular field, and you aren't familiar with the cross-overs, you will bust your ass and waste a lot of time. The dikes there are extremely deep, and extremely steep. Pulling even the lightest of boats in the wrong location will give you a quick hernia...not kidding. so my advice...get out there in the summer (like now) and walk around or better yet, ride a bike on the dikes to learn the area. However keep in mind, it looks a lot different now than when fall comes and it's fully flooded. As far as boats, you don't need a winch. Sure it helps, but it's certainly not necessary. I've said it many times, the best rig in my opinion for SRSGA is a good square back canoe (like a grumman) and a small outboard. Easy to get over the dikes with a couple guys and gear, and it hides well in damn near any cover. Now I'll wait for the SR experts to chime in, 'cause I"m not an expert. 

I still remember the first time I went to Fish Point with a friend, and we parked on the road, looked down the corn row, and he said "there's our unit". I said "where...through those woods back there?", and he said, "no..right down the row 200 yds." Couldn't believe you could shoot ducks within sight of your truck on the road. In contrast, a buddy tells a story about SRSGA...he knows the area well, and one time on a morning hunt late season he was coming from Miller Road on the north end, turned into the river and motored a bit east, when he spots a big ass fire on the dike. He pulled in, and it's a bunch of guys who didn't know the area, who were hunting the afternoon before way back in, got turned around and after a few hours of confusion, decided to park their butts on the dike and build a fire. He pointed them in the right direction to the parking lot, and went on his way. But had they known where they were, they could've walked to the parking lot in 15 minutes the night before. Have I completely scared you off? I really don't mean to, but it's really no place to screw around with.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

GrizzlyBear said:


> Speaking of the differences b/w Harsen's and SRSGA...
> 
> I've hunted Harsen's quite a bit, it's about a half hour away. SRSGA sounds to be a pretty interesting place, but at the same time it's a little, okay a lot, more intimidating than say Harsen's or FP. Hunting SRSGA pretty much requires a small, under 14', boat w/ a winch correct?
> 
> I'm sure it could be done other ways, but from listening to you guys talk, it seems like that would definitely be the preferred rig. We've got 5 boats, but it would appear nothing that would fit the bill. I'd like to give it a shot out there, but I'm not willing to make an ass out of myself by going with the wrong gear.


 JD is right. It can be very intimidating for first timers. And it is very easy to get turned around in the dark. especially in the woods or the rookery. everything pretty much looks the same. I would also recommend going with someone who knows the area if it is your first or even your fifth time. When i hunt by myself, i get around fine with a 12' jon. with buddies we usually use a 14' with a winch on the front. it is not required but very helpful. Lucky for me i grew up going there with my dad so i know it fairly well. Also, don't be afraid to ask questions of anyone on here, or the dnr at the check station in St Charles. good luck!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> a buddy tells a story about SRSGA...he knows the area well, and one time on a morning hunt late season he was coming from Miller Road on the north end, turned into the river and motored a bit east, when he spots a big ass fire on the dike. He pulled in, and it's a bunch of guys who didn't know the area, who were hunting the afternoon before way back in, got turned around and after a few hours of confusion, decided to park their butts on the dike and build a fire. He pointed them in the right direction to the parking lot, and went on his way. But had they known where they were, they could've walked to the parking lot in 15 minutes the night before. Have I completely scared you off? I really don't mean to, but it's really no place to screw around with.


i've picked up so many bow hunters its not even funny.....like 2 years ago i picked one up on north miller that had parked at prior, and it was already 2hrs after dark when i got em. He walked completely the other way from his truck and had no idea.:yikes: Also few years back i got a guy on the south side of the flooded woods....flashed me repeatedly with his light when i came out from bowstand. Got lost in the flooded woods after picking up decoys. He had put in on hulien rd.. guy had no clue where he was or how to get back. I eventually gave him ride back from my parkinglot (ryan rd.) back to hulien and he drove his truck back and loaded his boat there.

shiawassee is not hard to navigate. very easy once you see it once. What is hard is not being prepared. you have to know what your doing for certain locations....but as a whole, 80% of the SSRGA are darn easy, it just requires longer boat rides and more concious safety precautions.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, definitely worthwhile to go with an expert the first couple of times at SRSGA. That's what I did. I won't name names, because the experts get lots of requests to take people out. I don't want to make them even busier by throwing their names out there.
After I went there a couple of times, now I can look at that pdf map and know what's what....etc. (somewhat)
I would have to agree with JustDucky. A new guy to the area would be wise to stick to afternoons for a while, in my opinion also.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

These posts are exactly the reason I haven't given it a shot. It's not that I'm scared to try it, but duck season is too short for me to spend a day lost, frustrated, and aggrivated because I don't have the right equipment or know my way around. 

If I ever get the chance I'll tag along with somebody else, but for now I guess I'll just stick to FP or Harsen's. When I do decide to try SRSGA, I'll make sure I put in several trips in the summer as well as study the aerial maps and unit maps.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

GrizzlyBear said:


> These posts are exactly the reason I haven't given it a shot. It's not that I'm scared to try it, but duck season is too short for me to spend a day lost, frustrated, and aggrivated because I don't have the right equipment or know my way around.
> 
> If I ever get the chance I'll tag along with somebody else, but for now I guess I'll just stick to FP or Harsen's. When I do decide to try SRSGA, I'll make sure I put in several trips in the summer as well as study the aerial maps and unit maps.


i would volunteer to take each and everyone of you guys out there. economy is kicking me in the teeth this year and my days on the flats are gonna be numbered this year. But i will thro this out there, i travel well, don't make a mess(not all the time) and only shoot my birds(sometimes). :16suspect

I need to find a motorcycle with a enclosed heated cabin, and a towing capacity of around 1500lbs....if u know of one let me know.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i would volunteer to take each and everyone of you guys out there. economy is kicking me in the teeth this year and my days on the flats are gonna be numbered this year. But i will thro this out there, i travel well, don't make a mess(not all the time) and only shoot my birds(sometimes). :16suspect
> 
> I need to find a motorcycle with a enclosed heated cabin, and a towing capacity of around 1500lbs....if u know of one let me know.


Don't worry SK...I have lots of time available this fall, and fortunately for me I seem to be navigating the tough economy fairly well (although it is awfully tough to fill up the truck at the gas station :yikes. God my walleye trips this summer to the bay and Lake St. Clair have been KILLING me...almost as bad as duck season. So in addition to those lunches that you get when I come up, some gas money will come your way too...count on it.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

gracias kid....

and to answer bite me too... harsens and facebook or something:lol:


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Who would of thought we could go on and on for 3 pages about Harsen's and facebook?


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Water_Hazard said:


> Who would of thought we could go on and on for 3 pages about Harsen's and facebook?


 I don't even know what the heck "facebook" is anyways??? Never even been to Harsen's. Never been on myspace either. I guess I'm just one of those thread hijacker guys.


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

How do I get to the harsens face book info. I have no idea how to find that . Have always wanted to hunt there. Same distance from me. My brothers live closer to there


----------



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

WELL YOU GUYS ASKED FOR IT AND I WAS BORED AT WORK SO HERE YOU GO. ANOTHER WAY TO COMMUNICATE ABOUT THE AREA. WENT FOR A DRIVE OVER THERE THIS WEEKEND AND GONNA TAKE THE BOAT FOR A LITTLE RIDE NEXT WEEKEND, ILL BE SURE TO POST UP SOME PICS. SEND ME A PM IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS LOCATING THE GROUP. 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=20839579419

MARSHMAN


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Hey Kid.

My Ole Buddy Blue and I, plus a few others in the "Viagra Gang" (translated old guys) are always lookin' for a youngun' ta carry our gear over dem moutains ya call dikes up there at SRSGA.   :lol: 

How many shotgun shells ya need??


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

GoneFishin said:


> Hey Kid.
> 
> My Ole Buddy Blue and I, plus a few others in the "Viagra Gang" (translated old guys) are always lookin' for a youngun' ta carry our gear over dem moutains ya call dikes up there at SRSGA.   :lol:
> 
> How many shotgun shells ya need??


you guys get a free ride anytime. just let me know.


----------

